# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Отчетность АПК  Базовая версия, редакция 2.0

## Петр0721

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь конфигурацией отчетность АПК базовая.
Если быть точным нужно обновление вот этой конфигурации Отчетность АПК 8. Базовая версия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.2.12), нужно обновить отчетность до 4q04

----------


## tsaplin

> Доброго времени суток!
> Поделитесь конфигурацией отчетность АПК базовая.
> Если быть точным нужно обновление вот этой конфигурации Отчетность АПК 8. Базовая версия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.2.12), нужно обновить отчетность до 4q04


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vNAW/QyfBG7uCP

----------


## bgiris

Нужно обновление отчетности для этой же конфигурации, но 2Q01

----------


## tsaplin

> Нужно обновление отчетности для этой же конфигурации, но 2Q01


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1CMz/MCpH8tZPp

----------

